# Brew temperature



## Eyal22 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey everyone, I know that an ideal espresso should be around 90 - 96 Celsius, when I measured my espresso shot it was 73 Celsius.

Is it ok ? Is brew temperature is the same as the temperature in the cup ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Eyal22 said:


> Hey everyone, I know that an ideal espresso should be around 90 - 96 Celsius, when I measured my espresso shot it was 73 Celsius.
> 
> Is it ok ? Is brew temperature is the same as the temperature in the cup ?


 No, the temperature in the cup would be about what you measured....sometimes even less. Espresso should not be at 90-96C, the brew water hitting the coffee in the portafilter basket should be at 90 ish and then everything leaving the portafilter cools down fast.. e.g. 91C in the basket, drops to 80C when i hits the portafilter body and spouts, down to 70C when it exits the portafilter and hits the cup.


----------



## Eyal22 (Jul 21, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> No, the temperature in the cup would be about what you measured....sometimes even less. Espresso should not be at 90-96C, the brew water hitting the coffee in the portafilter basket should be at 90 ish and then everything leaving the portafilter cools down fast.. e.g. 91C in the basket, drops to 80C when i hits the portafilter body and spouts, down to 70C when it exits the portafilter and hits the cup.


 Thank you so much !


----------

